# Tollbridge Trading



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

In response to a number of ASF forum members requesting live trades, I have created this blog.

My broker is IG and I trade the AUD200 which is the equivalent to the S&P200, I also occasionally trade forex.

It is rather difficult for me to post live trades here as I usually trade 5 minute binaries on the AUD200. That gives me 5 minutes to create a post followed by another post 5 minutes later giving the result, never the less I will do my best.

Starting balance as of 1 July 2014 = $252.00 Proof:
View attachment 02 JUL 2014 Statement (2).pdf

Balance at 19 August 2014 = $51,250.16 Proof:
View attachment 19 AUG 2014 Statement.pdf

and proof that I didn't just add funds into the account:
View attachment Summary 12 August.pdf


Well there's 10 minutes until the market open. Good luck everyone.


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Live Trading will appear in comments.


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Test comment quotes time.


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Short 2 Contracts @ 5614.2


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Close 2 Contracts @ 5609.2 = $250.00 Profit


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Binary $1500 = Australia 200 to be above 5603.66 at 10:27.30


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Position closed at 10:27:30 @ 5607.2 = Profit $1125.13


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Binary $300 Australia 200 to be above 5610.04 at 10:38:44


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Position closed at 10:38:44 / 5611.2 = $225.03 Profit


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

$2000 Binary - AUS200 to be below 5614.31 at 10:45:27


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

$2000 Loss @5615.70


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

$15,000 Binary Long 5615.63 @10:59:04


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Closed 10:59 5617.80 Profit: $11,251.31


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Generally if I make $10,000 before 11:00am I give myself the rest of the day off.

I hope my live trading gave you all an insight into how I trade.
*
Closing balance: $62,100*


----------



## barney (19 August 2014)

Plenty of lookers "Toll" ..... Good luck with it
Barney.


----------



## dlineinvestor (8 September 2014)

barney said:
			
		

> Plenty of lookers "Toll" ..... Good luck with it
> Barney.



Where are you Toll .... ? Holidays ?


----------

